
Alpine 3.10 Released - _ikke_
https://alpinelinux.org/posts/Alpine-3.10.0-released.html
======
djsumdog
Interesting that they still had a truecrypt package. It looks like they've had
the veracrypt package for a while (The currently maintained major fork).

I really like Alpine. Last time I tried using it on a bare metal system, it
still had some missing EFI packages (I can't remember if it was the grub UEFI
stuff or efibootmgr) and I ended up going Void, but I should take a look at it
again. I use it as a base for a lot of my containers.

------
qwsxyh
For some reason Alpine in Docker can never resolve the names of other
containers.

------
rmbryan
[https://bugs.alpinelinux.org/versions/133](https://bugs.alpinelinux.org/versions/133)
49 days late?

Does anyone know the meaning of "late", if any, in this context?

~~~
djsumdog
Probably just the difference between their planned release date/roadmap and
when the ticket actually got closed.

------
chme
I am a bit curious of the MongoDB removal.

Truecrypt and Qt4 I sort of understand, but MongoDB is still actively
developed, so there seem to be a story there...

Update: I guess thats the reaction to the not OSI approved licence they
switched to late 2018.

~~~
viraptor
[https://git.alpinelinux.org/aports/commit/testing?id=8a901de...](https://git.alpinelinux.org/aports/commit/testing?id=8a901de31fa055ed591d487e12f8bb9ffcc0df21)

> community/mongodb: expunge nonfree software

~~~
fmajid
Good riddance

------
alpb
I'm using alpine with docker
([https://hub.docker.com/r/_/alpine](https://hub.docker.com/r/_/alpine)), and
one of the thing that bothers me the most is NOT having the ability to just
say "alpine:3". This is not an available tag (for reasons unknown to me).

If you look at many other similar official docker images like python or
golang, you can just say python:3, or golang:1 so that I don't have to worry
about tracking non-breaking version updates.

Not having the ability to specify "alpine:3" and not having the time to track
such versions might be also why people do alpine:latest in their Dockerfiles,
cross their fingers, and hope for the best.

~~~
chme
AFAIK you can specify alpine:3.9.4 and alpine:3.9 for example. So I don't
really understand your point.

~~~
groovybits
You should also be able to pull 'latest' as well, correct?

I think the problem with specifying just 'apline:3' is that it is an ambiguous
statement. Do you want alpine:3.0? Or do you want the latest in the alpine:3.x
line?

I think either using 'latest' or specifying a particular point release is what
you'd expect.

Edit:

> [... ]people do alpine:latest in their Dockerfiles, cross their fingers, and
> hope for the best.

What are you crossing your fingers for? alpine:latest should be the latest
stable, and should work as intended.

~~~
benburleson
I think semvar would say `3` means the latest of the major version 3, no
matter the minor version.

------
mobiledude
This is being upvoted so there is interest. Who uses Alpine and for what
solutions?

~~~
npmaile
As far as I understand, most people use alpine in docker containers due to
it's being quite lightweight with a decently large number of packages. I
personally use it directly on the hardware on my personal server and I love
it. It's all the fun and flexibility of a minimal system like arch, with all
the simplicity of upstart. Also it takes about 2 minutes to install, which is
helpful for setting up testing environments.

~~~
fmajid
Same here (home server on bare metal). The simplicity, hardening and lack of
unnecessary cruft means a much smaller attack surface than, say, Ubuntu. It
reminds me of OpenBSD that way.

